

Show HN: Nomad List 2.0 – Find the best cities to live and work remotely - pieterhg
https://nomadlist.com/?v=2.0

======
pieterhg
Hi HN! I launched the first version of this on HN 6 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107222)

Nomad List indexes the best cities where you can go to live and work remotely.
I started with 25 cities and 100 data points, and now have 500+ cities and
50,000+ data points. From cost of living and internet speed, to how safe and
fun a city is.

I've also added 25,000+ places you can work (coffee shops, coworking spaces)
and sleep (hostels and hotels). And it's integrated with my Slack group
#nomads, which lets you meet other travelers in every city.

